
Swedish ISP forced to block Sci-Hub by Elsevier also blocks Elsevier - testvox
https://boingboing.net/2018/11/03/balkanizing-the-balkanizers.html
======
adetrest
Good that an ISP has the balls to do that.

On a technical note: is this kind of censorship at DNS level, where that ISP's
default DNS servers return a different ip for the blocked sites, or is it one
level deeper and using third party DNS won't help?

------
parliament32
Good for them, I wish more ISPs were on their actual customers' side in
matters like this.

------
testvox
Original title "Swedish ISP punishes Elsevier for forcing it to block Sci-Hub
by also blocking Elsevier" was slightly modified to fit the title length
requirement.

